# powercommander V installed!



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I had ordered a pcV from fuelmotousa, along with the autotune module. I asked them to create a map based on the specs in my signature. When it arrived on friday, I saved the map to a file on my pc. The pcV map files are .pvm files. I'd like to upload it to the site, but I cant upload pvm files. Can ya'll config the site to allow the upload of pvm files? Also, maybe create a pcV folder? 

I bought a small plastic tackelbox at walmart for $1.98. THen, I used my dremal to cut out the dividers and cut a hole for the cable. I velvro-ed the pcv in the box, used rtv silicon around the lid and cable, and zip tied it to the top of the ecm. It stayed perfectly dry after a very muddy day at doles.

Also, the thing works great! I haven installed the autotune yet, but the map works excellent. Everything is very smooth, no pops, hiccups, tons of power. I am very satisfied.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i sure can fix it for pvm files. i'll make a place for you to place them!

thanks!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

all fixed up for ya


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

i just tried to upload again and get the error message "You may only upload or link to the following extensions: zip rar tar gz pdf exe doc xls xlsx docx djm mpg mpeg avi mov".


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh yeah i forgot the file type. doh!
one sec...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok now it's really fixed


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Is this only avaliable for the 09 brute? Do you have to buy the ignition module too?


----------



## ricster4x4 (Jul 26, 2009)

This is great to hear I have the PC V (it runs fine under water so far lol) but don't have the auto-tune I have the stock setting but want a swamp pipe please load some maps lets see what this thread can generate
thanks Rick


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Phree! The pcv map is loaded now. 

It is for an 09-10 brute. When I go to the powercommander site, and enter bruteforce 750, it shows the pcIII for the 08 models and the pcV for the 09-10 models. It does not require any ignition module.


----------



## ricster4x4 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not good on computers where can I find and how do I download this map?
thanks
Rick


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ricster4x4 said:


> I'm not good on computers where can I find and how do I download this map?
> thanks
> Rick


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=361


----------



## ricster4x4 (Jul 26, 2009)

Won't let me download ?? but thank you for the link
I'll work on it !!
Thanks


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey robisra how hard was it to install the PCV i heard that u have to drill and tap ur head pipes for o2 sensor is this correct i wnt one bt dnt want to do that to my head pipes.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

you have to drill/tap one pipe to install the autotune O2 sensor. The manual says tap into a collector, or the head pipe of the cylinder you want to monitor. I havent installed my autotuner yet. The pcV works really great without it. I paid $250 extra for the autotune, but its running so great right now that I may just leave it off for a while - until my next urge to upgrade... I'm tuning the clutch and fixing darn torn cv boots right now...


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

As far as installing the pcV, it is really easy, you have to take off the right side plastic, then plug the pcV Y connecter inline with the FI harness. Then run a ground wire to the battery. My ground wire was too short (and I mounted the pcV on top of the stock computer). So I cut the wire and soldered in a longer peice. The entire thing took about an hour.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for the info man im really interested in getting one. so u really dnt even have to use the auto tune for it to work do u.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You dont for it to work. 
Without the autotune, it will work like a PCIII.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I said Drill/Tap for the O2 sensor above, but that is incorrect. You get a metal bung in the kit. Its just a nut. You drill a hole in the exhaust, then weld the nut over the hole, then screw the sensor into the nut. No taping.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Where did you go to get them to make a map for you?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they have one or two maps you can download from the site.
If you have autotune, it will adjust the map for you as you ride.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i dont have any mods done yet. i have the relocation kit, epi springs and k&n air filter on order and im going to do the mimb snork when everything comes in. i dont have the swamp series exhaust still have stock for now. if i dowload the map from the forum, would that map still be correct for my bike with the snork but without the exhaust?


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought my pcV from fuelmotousa. Tell them what mods you have and they will create a map and load it for you. I dont know enough about the maps to know if the map that I loaded on the mimb site will work without a swamp series exhaust. Its easy enough to load it and if you dont like it, reload the stock map. Of course, if you get the autotune, the map really doesnt matter. the pcv also supports a remotely wired switch that you can use to switch between two maps on the fly to test the performance of two different maps.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

does the pcv take care of the timming retard to or just the fuel


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i think just the fuel the msd gets rid of the timing retard and you can set the timing with it msd is the way to go


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

msd it will be where can i find it and thank you


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

thank you and where can i find the msd unit sorry my computer is a pile


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Why do they market the PCV for 09 and up when there is no difference between an 08 and an 09? I think I will go with the MSD but if I wanted to do the PCV I don't see why I couldn't...


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

you can get an msd at vforcejohn.com give him a call right now he has them the cheapest $375 pre programmed


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

DRZfour00 said:


> Why do they market the PCV for 09 and up when there is no difference between an 08 and an 09? I think I will go with the MSD but if I wanted to do the PCV I don't see why I couldn't...


This is exactly what I've been wondering :thinking:. Whats so different about the 08s? I would love to get the autotune on mine.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

My dad is running a PC V on his 08, works great. He also bought the autotune but we haven't tried it yet. He got the non-harley one which is for only one cylinder. The reason they said to put your bung on the collector or the cylinder that you want to watch. Has anyone tried the Harley autotune so it can tune both cylinders?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Autotunes are nice....just can't custom tune and change things from what I'm told on them. You kinda have to accept what trims it gives you. Good Luck with them and let me know how they work. Still don't know much about them. I have tuned one bike behind and auto tune.

I know they say the PCV is for 09's and up. I tune a 2007 960 Outlander that had a PCV on it with no issues.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Will the pc3 work with 09 and up cause they have a ignition module that's for them now


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes. The PC3 will work on an 09 Brute


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

countryboy61283 said:


> Will the pc3 work with 09 and up cause they have a ignition module that's for them now


Yep...sure will.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Not sure why anyone would go with the PC3 or PCV over the MSD? The MSD does so much more and is a whole lot less complicated IMO. You have to add all these PC boxes together to get them to do what the MSD box does, although the MSD doesn't autotune. I've used all these different programmers in the past on a few different EFI bikes, from PC3 to VDI and now the MSD, and hands down the MSD takes the cake...


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> msd it will be where can i find it and thank you


 
talk to xtremesidebyside (sponser on site). tell him wht john is selling it for he will beat it. Just ordered one myself from him. Anyone want to buy the VDI.....make me an offer!

Scott


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Auto tune is not all what its cracked up to be.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the pc3 or pc5 cause the more I read and the more talk to people you tune them more accurately and better than the msd, and now they make a ignition module for pc3 to get ride of the timing retard which is even more adjustable, I had my heart set on a msd but now I think I'm switching


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't gotten to tune an MSD yet...cause they are only for Brutes from what I'm told...not sure though. Timing is great....but don't mean much if your fuel can't be fine tuned. I'm sure there a good product though. I really think that most people would be surprised at how far off the maps they load from others really are. Especially if you have snorkels. I can't wait till I get a chance to tune an MSD. That way I will have first hand knowledge of how tunable they are. The only thing I won't tune is a VDI...from what I'm told the Ones for Brutes are a nightmare. The VDI for the King Quad's are near as troublesome as the Brutes but still have their issues.


----------



## jcwilds (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought a used pc3 from a friend. I didn't think it would work on a 09 brute which is what I have. What can I do to make it work?


----------

